# Is this +12v rating enough ?



## Dipjyoti Choudhury (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey Guys !

My PC Config. :-

Motherboard: Biostar G41-M7 (m-ATX board).

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 2.93 GHz (Max. TDP - 65W).

RAM: Kingston 2GB DDR2 @ 800 MHz (1 stick).

Graphics Card: Galaxy Geforce GT 640 2GB DDR3 (Max. TDP - 65W).

Internal HDD: Samsung HD 161GJ (160 GB Capacity).

DVD Writer: LG 24x SATA 

PSU: FRONTECH 450W (+12v current rating of 19A).

Well, I just want to know whether the above +12v rating of 19A is enough for my system or not ?

Thanx in advance guys !!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2014)

you can never know that , the labelled rating of such local psus is correct or not! always stick to good reliable power supplies. if you have the money, get antec vp450p.


----------



## Dipjyoti Choudhury (Sep 12, 2014)

Okay, i would consider that PSU which you recommended, but i read at one site that PSU's with Active PFC have some problems with UPS in the long run of operation ... mine is a Numeric Digital 600 EX UPS (600VA/360W capacity).. Would there be any problems if i use Corsair VX430 or Antec VP450 PSU with this UPS ???? 

Note: In the e-manual of my UPS it is written (Output Waveform : Quasi Sine wave)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 12, 2014)

dont try to run pc on battery for a prolonged time. after the power cut, just save the work and shut down. it will not create much trouble then. i have the same psu and a quasi sine wave ups for more than 1.5 years now.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 13, 2014)

A PSU with 25 A on 12V rails is bare minimum for any modern PC having a GPU drawing power out of PCIe slot.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 13, 2014)

This list should help you out:
*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AnfcPURT8dHodGwtVTlYRGFha3pRX003cFNSNnYyYUE&output=html


----------

